# Sticky  Nominate the worthy for the Guilliman's Seal Award.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Read any inspiring Tacticas lately?

If you have spotted someone writing quality Tactica why not help them get the recognition they deserve and request Award for them.



> _*Guilliman's Seal*_
> For writing an exceptional tactical piece.
> 
> 
> ...



If you can supply a link to a thread that shows the quality of the members Tactica it would be most helpful.

Below you will find a link to nominate some body you feel should have this award.

*Click the Medal to Request Award.*

 ​


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

My nomination goes to OddJob for his brilliant stuff on Tau (no idea if he already has or not, but he should :laugh: )


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Erm, press the lower Medal image then.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

lol fail >_<

I'm doing this kinda thing a lot lately ...


----------

